# Avicularia Versicolor sling care



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey everyone, I've been doing so much research on how to keep A. versicolor slings alive, and this is what I've gotten from it... Plenty of cross ventilation and not too much moisture (mostly dry substrate) ! I was wondering if the ventilation was good on here? I don't have very much ventilation in the lid because I read that can mess up a microclimate forming. There is no substrate in there because I'm still working on it. I don't want to rehouse her till the ventilation is just right ( don't want to stress her out) I have a horizontal line of holes drilled around the entire vial, and three going down in rows on each side. Any help is appreciated, I really want this sling to make it!! 
I forgot to mention she is about 3/4 inches
Also, sorry about the pictures being sideways, I'm not sure why they are


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

This is my second post as my first didn't post (hopefully this does).

Hi OP how are you?

The size and ventilation looks fine (for a 1-2") sling, just make sure the T has some hiding spots and something to climb on as theyr arboreal after all.

post pics once you've got it all setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

MarkmD said:


> This is my second post as my first didn't post (hopefully this does).
> 
> Hi OP how are you?
> 
> ...


I've got it all set up, how do I add new images to this post?
Thank you for replying!


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 15, 2015)

Click reply to post and then on the bottom there's a button beside the quick reply that says "go advanced". That brings you to where you get all the formatting tools. Click on the picture icon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> Click reply to post and then on the bottom there's a button beside the quick reply that says "go advanced". That brings you to where you get all the formatting tools. Click on the picture icon.


Thanks so much, I figured it out


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool just add the pics as you added your current pics. I've not made a thread since I've started but I'm sure it's the same as you've done the now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

MarkmD said:


> Cool just add the pics as you added your current pics. I've not made a thread since I've started but I'm sure it's the same as you've done the now.


I added one picture, do you mean you would like to see more pics? And I've read in a few places that a bottle cap with water in it should be added as well, what do you think?


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

What's the size of your sling? 1-1.5" or less?

cause I've done fine with 1-2" slings dripping water into the enclosure/substrate although once they reach 2-3" they should always have a bottle cap with fresh water, I should have some pics in my gallery with my old A,Minatrix sp. (if you want a look?).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jessinez96 said:


> I added one picture, do you mean you would like to see more pics? And I've read in a few places that a bottle cap with water in it should be added as well, what do you think?


Yes a bottle cap with water should be added.. put in fake leaves as well for anchor points.. I would replace the lid with a non-ventilated one personally.. overall looks good so far, post pics when you're done

---------- Post added 04-15-2015 at 11:27 PM ----------




MarkmD said:


> What's the size of your sling? 1-1.5" or less?
> 
> cause I've done fine with 1-2" slings dripping water into the enclosure/substrate although once they reach 2-3" they should always have a bottle cap with fresh water, I should have some pics in my gallery with my old A,Minatrix sp. (if you want a look?).


 I have seen avics at 1" using bottle caps.. all my slings have bottle caps with water even those under 1".. generally bottle caps with water helps keeping humidiity in check, especially when dry substrate is used.. OP, mist once a week LIGHTLY on the webbing for drinking purposes, never mist for humidity  add a small bottle cap with water for humidity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Finished setup*

I have sealed the holes on the lid, as I unfortunately don't have anymore lids of that size. I have added a bottle cap with fresh water and the fake leaves are in place
Also, the sling is almost 1"


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks good too me..  with what did you seal the lid?


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Looks good too me..  with what did you seal the lid?


Thank you! And to seal the holes, I used something called Mack's Pillow soft ear plugs, they are made of waterproof silicone putty


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

It keeps taking more than 1 post to give a reply (hope this works)

Yeah your setup looks fine, but they do like dark spots that Cork Bark can provide along with fake plants/bottle cap. other than that your setup is nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jessinez96 said:


> Thank you! And to seal the holes, I used something called Mack's Pillow soft ear plugs, they are made of waterproof silicone putty


Just make sure it doesn't have any chemicals, usually if it is aquarium safe (for fish) it's fine to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Sling has officially been rehoused!*

All set in her new home! She was very cooperative with me this time, went right in! Thanks so much for everyone's help!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Just make sure it doesn't have any chemicals, usually if it is aquarium safe (for fish) it's fine to use


I believe it is pure, chemical free silicone putty. I've used it before without any problems, but just in case, I will buy some aquarium sealant next time I go to work. Thanks for the info!

---------- Post added 04-15-2015 at 05:59 PM ----------




MarkmD said:


> It keeps taking more than 1 post to give a reply (hope this works)
> 
> Yeah your setup looks fine, but they do like dark spots that Cork Bark can provide along with fake plants/bottle cap. other than that your setup is nice.


 I'll see if I can find a small enough piece of cork bark. Thanks so much for your help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

That's ok, most people use a little cork bark or wood although plastic plants are fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the help and info everyone, it is very appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like a nice improvement.  It will be even better when you add a piece of wood.

Keep your eye on the dish, when the t webs it or dumps substrate into it, it will quickly empty onto the surrounding substrate, so try to keep the rim clean and clear of debris.

I also use the same type of cap as a dish, even as small slings.   The main reason its there is for humidity control, although they will go down and drink occasionally.  I have a pic somewhere of a 1/2" versi face down in the dish drinking.    Once a web tube is built by the t, you can dribble a few drops onto it weekly, this is simply for convenient drinking...I do see them drink when I do this sometimes, one versi especially seems to love drinking droplets off the web and side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yanose (Apr 15, 2015)

most of my Avics liked drinking droplets from their web and I like to use a bottle cap or such for humidity though as mentioned above the slings will drink from it from time to time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yanose said:


> most of my Avics liked drinking droplets from their web and I like to use a bottle cap or such for humidity though as mentioned above the slings will drink from it from time to time


You just have to be careful about moisture build up when you mist.  You don't want moist substrate or condensation.  I'll mist 2nd instar Avics slings once a week or so, and then very lightly and only on their silk sheet.  After a molt of two, I stop misting them altogether.  The best container I've found for Avic slings is 16 oz deli cups.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> You just have to be careful about moisture build up when you mist.  You don't want moist substrate or condensation.  I'll mist 2nd instar Avics slings once a week or so, and then very lightly and only on their silk sheet.  After a molt of two, I stop misting them altogether.  The best container I've found for Avic slings is 16 oz deli cups.



Yeah OP 16 oz deli cups are brilliant for Avics as it gives them space and enough room to hunt etc.

As said nothing wrong with a little misting when slings/juvies but at getting near adult stage (or before) they deserve a bottle cap as a main water source.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 15, 2015)

MarkmD said:


> Yeah OP 16 oz deli cups are brilliant for Avics as it gives them space and enough room to hunt etc.
> 
> As said nothing wrong with a little misting when slings/juvies but at getting near adult stage (or before) they deserve a bottle cap as a main water source.


I give my 1/2" 2nd instar Avic slings shallow water bowls.  Provides humidity and they can come down for a drink when they need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 15, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I give my 1/2" 2nd instar Avic slings shallow water bowls.  Provides humidity and they can come down for a drink when they need it.


That's true and it does work as a main source of water, that's why i put (or before) you know as well is i do some don't come down for water or make a webbed hide etc but hunt food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yanose (Apr 15, 2015)

ya I learned the lesson about over misting when I first started now I seldom if ever mist adult Ts and an eye dropper can effectively put water on webs or walls with out spraying or misting your slings. I agree with Avic over wetting seems to be a common newbie mistake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm just glad we have a noob here that did some proper research on husbandry  I agree, you can use an eye dropper or something similar to put water droplets on the webbing.. then you don't have to mist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yanose (Apr 16, 2015)

my slings usually go in to plastic vials 16 dram I think I will check latter to get their exact size they have always worked good for me and they have a bit of height to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Looks like a nice improvement.  It will be even better when you add a piece of wood.
> 
> Keep your eye on the dish, when the t webs it or dumps substrate into it, it will quickly empty onto the surrounding substrate, so try to keep the rim clean and clear of debris.
> 
> I also use the same type of cap as a dish, even as small slings.   The main reason its there is for humidity control, although they will go down and drink occasionally.  I have a pic somewhere of a 1/2" versi face down in the dish drinking.    Once a web tube is built by the t, you can dribble a few drops onto it weekly, this is simply for convenient drinking...I do see them drink when I do this sometimes, one versi especially seems to love drinking droplets off the web and side.


The only problem I'm having right now is I tried feeding my avic today and its food (drosphilia hydei) keep getting stuck in the bottle cap water dish. I hate disturbing the sling to take them out, I know that bothering them too much can be bad. When do your slings usually have a web tube built by? Mine hasn't even started webbing yet. I have a feeling that when it has its web tube built, feeding will be easier though.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 16, 2015)

Yanose said:


> my slings usually go in to plastic vials 16 dram I think I will check latter to get their exact size they have always worked good for me and they have a bit of height to them.


Great for most slings, terrible choice for an avic sling unless you are able to drill or punch holes to cross ventilate....as this thread illustrates.

---------- Post added 04-16-2015 at 04:58 PM ----------




Jessinez96 said:


> The only problem I'm having right now is I tried feeding my avic today and its food (drosphilia hydei) keep getting stuck in the bottle cap water dish. I hate disturbing the sling to take them out, I know that bothering them too much can be bad. When do your slings usually have a web tube built by? Mine hasn't even started webbing yet. I have a feeling that when it has its web tube built, feeding will be easier though.


Generally they start webbing once they get comfy, I've always had good luck with webbing occurring almost immediately.  Yours was in distress, therefore it could take longer for it to acclimate and fully recover...Are those fruit flies?    What a PITA, I'd avoid them things and just stick with crickets, mealies and waxies....way easier for you and a much more complete meal nutritionally, which FF just can't provide.


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Great for most slings, terrible choice for an avic sling unless you are able to drill or punch holes to cross ventilate....as this thread illustrates.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-16-2015 at 04:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...


And yeah, I guess that makes sense. It's a pretty new sling that I got only a couple weeks ago at a reptile expo and was told by the breeder it was fine in the tiny vial it was sold to me in that only had 4 holes poked in the TOP... Glad I did more research and posted here!And Ok., I've been doing a mix of fruit flies and crickets. The crickets maybe once every other week and a couple of fruit flies the weeks I didn't do the crickets. I have some crickets that are small enough, I was just afraid of not being able to get out a cricket if it didn't eat, or even the cricket munching on my sling. It's Just such a small sling. And if it's arboreal, I was also worried about it not being able to get the cricket, as they will usually stay on the ground. The fruit flies will crawl all over. I'll do my best to stick to crickets from now on. thanks for the tip!


----------



## cold blood (Apr 16, 2015)

Jessinez96 said:


> And yeah, I guess that makes sense. It's a pretty new sling that I got only a couple weeks ago at a reptile expo and was told by the breeder it was fine in the tiny vial it was sold to me in that only had 4 holes poked in the TOP... Glad I did more research and posted here!And Ok., I've been doing a mix of fruit flies and crickets. The crickets maybe once every other week and a couple of fruit flies the weeks I didn't do the crickets. I have some crickets that are small enough, I was just afraid of not being able to get out a cricket if it didn't eat, or even the cricket munching on my sling. It's Just such a small sling. And if it's arboreal, I was also worried about it not being able to get the cricket, as they will usually stay on the ground. The fruit flies will crawl all over. I'll do my best to stick to crickets from now on. thanks for the tip!


They will come down for crickets if they are hungry.  The alternative is to just kill the cricket and leave it in a good location.

Mixing flies with crickets is indeed the best way to utilize the FF, although I see those things as more of a pain than they are worth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yanose (Apr 16, 2015)

I know it sounds gross but if you fear for your sling you can always crush the crickets head so it can not bite your sling. and it can still move about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yanose said:


> I know it sounds gross but if you fear for your sling you can always crush the crickets head so it can not bite your sling. and it can still move about.


I will try that, thanks!


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 17, 2015)

cold blood said:


> They will come down for crickets if they are hungry.  The alternative is to just kill the cricket and leave it in a good location.
> 
> Mixing flies with crickets is indeed the best way to utilize the FF, although I see those things as more of a pain than they are worth.


Seconded on the fruit flies. I find them hella annoying and not worth the effort.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Apr 17, 2015)

Blueandbluer said:


> Seconded on the fruit flies. I find them hella annoying and not worth the effort.


+1000!!!     At least


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 17, 2015)

I've never used FF's cause of hearing how much hassle people had..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yanose (Apr 17, 2015)

my t room is separate for my house so escape feeders do not really bother me much and fruit flies give my Ts a chance to hunt a quicker prey than an injured cricket though pinhead crix work just as well I like to change up what I feed my spider buddies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessinez96 (Apr 24, 2015)

cold blood said:


> They will come down for crickets if they are hungry.  The alternative is to just kill the cricket and leave it in a good location.
> 
> Mixing flies with crickets is indeed the best way to utilize the FF, although I see those things as more of a pain than they are worth.


My sling made her web tube about 3 days ago now and has finally eaten today! I killed the cricket and put it in a good location and that worked well, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tfisher (Apr 25, 2015)

I use meal worms, I cut them into sections appropriate for the sling. It's great if you have a lot of mouths to feed. Also no worry about crix munching your T's. 

-Thomas


----------



## Jake J (Sep 26, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Looks like a nice improvement.  It will be even better when you add a piece of wood.
> 
> Keep your eye on the dish, when the t webs it or dumps substrate into it, it will quickly empty onto the surrounding substrate, so try to keep the rim clean and clear of debris.
> 
> I also use the same type of cap as a dish, even as small slings.   The main reason its there is for humidity control, although they will go down and drink occasionally.  I have a pic somewhere of a 1/2" versi face down in the dish drinking.    Once a web tube is built by the t, you can dribble a few drops onto it weekly, this is simply for convenient drinking...I do see them drink when I do this sometimes, one versi especially seems to love drinking droplets off the web and side.


@cold blood, you need your own tarantula-edition version of the show "My Cat from Hell." You could drive a pink Cadillac from one T owner to another, making them revamp their enclosure setups in ways that encourage positive bonds between the T's and their owners. 

So, I've read elsewhere on AB that versi's can be hard to keep alive. Is this true, in your experience? We recently got a versi sling and it seems to be doing just fine so far, but we lost our a. avic not long before to what appeared to be molt complications. We'd like to add a purpurea to the collection too sometime, but an online dealer specified that these need at least an 80 degree environment and high humidity to survive. Are avics in general just harder to maintain?


----------



## cold blood (Sep 26, 2016)

Jake J said:


> So, I've read elsewhere on AB that versi's can be hard to keep alive. Is this true, in your experience? We recently got a versi sling and it seems to be doing just fine so far, but we lost our a. avic not long before to what appeared to be molt complications. We'd like to add a purpurea to the collection too sometime, but an online dealer specified that these need at least an 80 degree environment and high humidity to survive. Are avics in general just harder to maintain?




No, versi aren't that bad at all as long as theyre set up properly.   IME purpurea is a little more delicate.

Avics require specific conditions...its not rocket science to attain this, but if you go online looking, 9 out of 10 things you read will not be correct.   House them properly and they're not difficult...in fact I find them to be quite enjoyable to raise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake J (Sep 26, 2016)

cold blood said:


> No, versi aren't that bad at all as long as theyre set up properly.   IME purpurea is a little more delicate.
> 
> Avics require specific conditions...its not rocket science to attain this, but if you go online looking, 9 out of 10 things you read will not be correct.   House them properly and they're not difficult...in fact I find them to be quite enjoyable to raise.


So, adequate side ventilation, check; water dish to maintain humidity, check--what are the other requirements?


----------



## cold blood (Sep 26, 2016)

Cover, they like a place to feel safe and web.   Wood surrounded (mid-top) with plants.

Sub should be predominantly dry.

Venting on the lid should be minimal (many do not ventilate the lid at all).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake J (Sep 26, 2016)

In that case, I think my versi should be happy as a clam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

